# What is the duty of Brethren?



## Coram Deo (Mar 18, 2008)

What is the duty of a Christian towards another Christian with regards to suspicion?

An Example....

A Christian man has a suspicion that another Christian man who he knows is lying or doing something wrong but has no evidence.. He confronts the Christian man who is not even in his church or even part of his denomination. The other Christian Man denies the accusations and before the accuser and God swore that the accusations have no merit...

Is the Christian Accuser obligated to believe him as Brothers in Christ?

What if the Accuser still does not believe him but has no evidence?


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 18, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> What is the duty of a Christian towards another Christian with regards to suspicion?
> 
> An Example....
> 
> ...



The Accuser should absolutely refrain from accusing. Moreso, he should question himself why he is willing to prejudge his brother without evidence. 

We all have reason to be accused. Yet we know that it is not Christ's spirit that causes us to accuse. Rather it is Satan, who makes it a full time employment:

"which accused them before our God day and night." Rev 12:10

Be generous about your attitude toward professing believers. If the one professing is truly deceitful, it will come out one way or another. No need to "lie in wait".


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 18, 2008)

So in addition to refrain from accusing the other Christian man the accuser should also refrain from gossip and backbiting in the name of seeking counsel from 3 or 4 lay people who knew the other man?

Correct?





victorbravo said:


> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> > What is the duty of a Christian towards another Christian with regards to suspicion?
> ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, but I must say it sounds like you are building a case. 

I'd rather not be part of the prosecution on this one.


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 18, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Yes, but I must say it sounds like you are building a case.
> 
> I'd rather not be part of the prosecution on this one.



Agreed. 

Michael, careful that what you're putting together here in your discussion isn't an example of gossip and backbiting that (it seems) you are concerned someone else is guilty of.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 18, 2008)

To avoid gossip I put in no particularities of the case nor individual names nor does anybody on here know the person involved....

I want to avoid slandering any name... Just needed some scriptural principles on these the topics of accusation, slander, gossip, duty of brethren, false rumors, evil surmising, brothers keeper, etc.....


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

It sound's like a case for CSI:Theological Implications!!

Send your minions in to gather evidence, then you'll know what to do with it. Without evidence, there ain't much you can do.


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 19, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> What is the duty of a Christian towards another Christian with regards to suspicion?
> 
> An Example....
> 
> ...



Michael,
I agree with what was offered by vic , and todd, so far on this thread.
If your heart motive is right as in Gal 6:


> 1Brethren, if a man be overtaken in a fault, ye which are spiritual, restore such an one in the spirit of meekness; considering thyself, lest thou also be tempted.
> 
> 2Bear ye one another's burdens, and so fulfil the law of Christ.


 You might first come along side this person as a brother. I do not want to jump on your words,but you used the word "confront". I would confront someone in the case of a clear cut sin . If the persons behaviour is questionable it might be more profitable to prayerfully offer some scripture that you have learned that would help him mature in faith,and mortify sin.
Whoever accused him might have an agenda to bring down the persons testimony. The accuser might be talebearing which you no doubt would not want to be partaker of.
It is the work of the Spirit of God Jn. 16 to convict of sin as well as the conscience Rom2.
If the accused person believes you are trying to help, or correct some defect in his walk , you might have a chance to help disciple him, invite him to sit under the word at your local assembly, or study what he might need to advance in his service to our Lord.
If the impression is that you are stalking him waiting to catch him ,you will possibly offend a brother who then will be harder to win than a strong city. The times I have been most receptive to correction is when I had reason to believe those offering correction were motivated by a desire to serve the Lord.


----------

